# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Morgan's dad Ray

## Perdita

EastEnders' Bianca Butcher will receive a shock in the New Year when the biological father of her son Morgan arrives on Albert Square.

Actor Chucky Venn has been cast in the role of Morgan's dad Ray, who hasn't seen Bianca for years.

The new storyline for the Butcher clan begins when Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) gets fed up of seeing Bianca struggling financially and decides that Morgan's father should be contributing towards his upbringing. 

Unbeknown to Bianca (Patsy Palmer), Whitney soon tracks Ray down and arranges a meeting with him. Ray agrees to the idea as he didn't part on good terms with Bianca and feels there are unresolved issues between them.

However, Ray soon gets the shock of his life when Whitney tells him about Morgan - and it immediately becomes clear that he knew nothing about having a son.

Ray is determined to be involved in Morgan's life and pays a visit to the Square to see him. While Bianca isn't happy to have him around, Ray quickly makes a positive impression on some other ladies in Albert Square.

Speaking of his EastEnders role, Venn commented: "I have had the pleasure of working on many great productions with fantastic artistes such as Morgan Freeman and I have to say working on EastEnders feels like it is up there with the best of them. 

"EastEnders is etched in British history and it is an honour and a pleasure to be part of it."

Venn has previously appeared in a variety of film and television roles, including Footballers' Wives, The Bourne Ultimatum and The Dark Knight.

EastEnders will air Ray's first scenes in January 2012.

----------

Dutchgirl (15-11-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...s-Walford.html
Hello! This man is seriously goodlooking. Wow. Welcome to the square.

----------


## lizann

Let Kim have him but my guess is Bianca might get with him again

----------


## alan45

> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/soaps/3935405/Footy-Chucky-joins-Walford.html
> Hello! This man is seriously goodlooking. Wow. Welcome to the square.






From the Sun

----------


## Katy

aww Chuck Venice! not seen him on screen in ages! I used to love him as Curtis from Dream Team!

----------


## alan45

EastEnders fans will be introduced to Morgan's real father Ray Dixon next week after Whitney makes the surprise decision to track him down.

As announced late last year, former Footballers' Wives star Chucky Venn has been cast in the role of Ray - who hasn't seen Morgan's mum Bianca for a number of years.


Â© BBC

Pictured: Chucky Venn as newcomer Ray Dixon.

The new storyline for the Butcher clan begins when young Morgan (Devon Higgs) starts asking some awkward questions about his skin colour. A flustered Bianca (Patsy Palmer) immediately claims that his real father is Barack Obama - but Whitney isn't entirely comfortable with the lie as she watches on.

Whitney (Shona McGarty) also notices that Bianca is strapped for cash, so she decides that it's time to take matters into her own hands by tracking Ray down.

Later in the week, Whitney goes behind Bianca's back by taking Morgan to meet his father at a cafÃ© - and Ray is blown away as he comes face-to-face with his secret son at last.

As Ray opens up over his history with Bianca, Whitney learns that the fiery mum stole money from him and did a runner - without telling him that she was pregnant.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Now that he finally knows about Morgan, it's clear that Ray wants to be a part of his life - but how will Bianca feel when he starts to become a more regular fixture around the Square?

Show bosses have also teased that Ray will manage to make an impression on some of Walford's other ladies - but who will they be?

When Venn's casting in EastEnders was first announced in November, he commented: "I have had the pleasure of working on many great productions with fantastic artistes such as Morgan Freeman and I have to say working on EastEnders feels like it is up there with the best of them.

"EastEnders is etched in British history and it is an honour and a pleasure to be part of it."


Â© BBC


EastEnders airs Ray's first scenes on Tuesday, January 10 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders newcomer Chucky Venn has promised that his character Ray Dixon will strive to be a good father to his son Morgan.

As announced late last year, the former Footballers' Wives star has joined the cast of the Walford soap to play Morgan's biological dad.

Ray used to be in a relationship with Morgan's mum Bianca Butcher (Patsy Palmer), but currently has no idea that the youngster exists. However, next week's episodes see him discover the truth when Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) tracks him down.

Venn told All About Soap of his new role: "He's a former Army man. Serving in the forces taught him discipline and how to handle himself in certain situations. He's a noble individual who'd take his parental responsibilities very seriously - if he knew he had a child, that is!"

Revealing how Ray reacts when he discovers he has a son, the actor replied: "He's in complete disbelief about it. He wants to see his secret child straight away, and immediately asks Whitney where Morgan is. Ray is a man of principles and wants to honour his parental duties to the end, no matter what.

"Regardless of the obstacles that lie in his way, Ray will acknowledge his responsibilities towards his family and he will deal with them to the very best of his ability."

EastEnders airs Ray's first scenes on Tuesday at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Siobhan

why do I get a feeling they are going to get Whitney to try it on with him???

----------


## Kim

He reminds me of that Connor. Whitney should stick with Fatboy, it was bad enough that she kissed Tyler the other day. I can see it happening though.

I feel sorry for Ricky here. Despite the fact that he cheated on Bianca, he's still been there for Morgan for all this time and went to Dubai in the first place because it was best for the family. 

I always thought Morgan's dad was a one night stand but it seems they've changed it to an ex to make a storyline out of it.

----------


## walsh2509

Don't know if she's go with the kids dad but I do see her doing the dirty on Fats with Moonman

----------


## lizann

> Don't know if she's go with the kids dad but I do see her doing the dirty on Fats with Moonman


Bianca and Tyler oh no please  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Chucky Venn has revealed his kids think being in EastEnders is the coolest thing he has ever done.
The Dream Team star has appeared in Hollywood blockbusters The Bourne Ultimatum and The Dark Knight, but he is about to arrive in Albert Square as Bianca's ex and Morgan's dad Ray Dixon.
Chucky told Inside Soap magazine: "It's funny, I've worked on big productions with the likes of Morgan Freeman and Joan Collins, but the minute my kids found out I'd won a role in EastEnders they were like 'That's so cool!' It's quality."
The 38-year-old actor revealed he called his agent to get an audition the minute he heard the soap was casting for the part of Ray as he has always loved the show.
He revealed: "I remember watching the very first episode when I was about 12 years old, so it's a real privilege to now be a part of television history."

PA

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans will learn more about newcomer Ray Dixon next week as he starts to put down roots on Albert Square.

When Bianca (Patsy Palmer) finally agrees that Ray can start spending time with his son Morgan (Devon Higgs), he decides to make the most of the situation - arriving on the Butchers' doorstep and offering to cook dinner for the family.

However, things soon go wrong when Ray mentions that he also has a daughter. Unhappy over the revelation, Bianca tells him to leave - declaring that she and her children don't need anybody else.

Ray (Chucky Venn) is undeterred by Bianca's reaction, however, and decides to apply for the cook position at The Vic so that he can be closer to Morgan.

The next day, when Kim (Tameka Empson) is looking after Morgan and takes him into the pub, the youngster is surprised to see Ray with his daughter Sasha.

Ray is pleased to have the chance to introduce the pair, but Bianca is furious when she finds out what has happened - reminding him that the situation is confusing enough for the kids already.

With Ray keen to stick around in Walford for Morgan's sake, will he be able to work things out with Bianca?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 24 and Thursday, January 26 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Let Kim have him but my guess is Bianca might get with him again


I think Kim gets with him

----------

Glen1 (19-01-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> I think Kim gets with him


Hope she does ,Kim's character brings a breath of fresh air to deadenders

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has revealed that he is keen for his character Ray Dixon to have a strong future with Kim Fox.

The actor admitted that he would like Ray and Kim (Tameka Empson) to tie the knot and start a family together in upcoming storylines.

Venn told Inside Soap: "It would be nice to see Ray ask for Kim's hand in marriage. I imagine they would have a conventional wedding, then a reception with '70s fancy dress. Ray could go as Shaft!

"They'd hold it in The Vic because that's where all the drama's at - and I'm sure nothing would be straightforward."

He continued: "I'd also like to see Kim and Ray have a baby together. It would be interesting to see how Kim tackled being a mother, because it's such a huge undertaking. Ray's daughter Sasha is now back on the scene, and that will be a challenge for Kim."

Venn also expressed a desire to see Ray and Sasha's background further explored on screen.

"In the future, I can imagine Sasha's mum showing up," he said. "EastEnders likes to keep you guessing, and I think that's a storyline with legs. My dream casting would be Freema Agyeman, because she's an intelligent woman and very beautiful."


*Love them as couple*

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2012), Glen1 (03-08-2012), tammyy2j (16-05-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Tameka Empson has tipped her character Kim to marry boyfriend Ray in a future storyline.

The 35-year-old comedienne, who has played Denise Fox's eccentric sister since 2009, believes she has a strong on-screen chemistry with co-star Chucky Venn.

"Chucky and I work well together, and the fans tell me they love seeing Kim and Ray as a couple," she told Inside Soap.

"It would be nice to see her and Ray go the distance, though - Kim and Ray's wedding is something I'd love to see."

However, Empson also divulged that the Albert Square couple will face problems over the coming months.

Possibly hinting that Ray will be revealed as Kat's secret lover, she added: "You're going to see Kim get mad! 

"She's normally very happy-go-lucky, so when life really hits her hard, how will she deal with it?"

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has said that he is delighted to be exploring a more serious side to his flirty character Ray Dixon.

Earlier this week, viewers saw Ray's self-confidence take a knock after he was stopped and searched by a police officer who had questions to ask about a recent mugging.

When Ray later told girlfriend Kim Fox (Tameka Empson) that he had been a victim of racial profiling, she encouraged him to channel his negativity into doing something positive - suggesting that he could become a mentor to young people by advising them on how to cope in similar situations.

Venn appeared on ITV1's This Morning today (September 13) and praised EastEnders bosses for embarking on the storyline.

He commented: "For me, of course, I was very impressed by EastEnders for even making the choice to tackle such a pertinent, very relevant issue. It felt very close to my heart.

"It happened to me when I was younger a couple of times - I was stopped by the police for random reasons. I felt violated and disrespected, and their reasons as far as I'm concerned had no weight behind them. I thought, 'This just isn't right'. A number of my friends have experienced similar situations."

Asked about Kim's suggestion that Ray could become a mentor, Venn replied: "That's exactly what will be taking place. Ultimately he does start up a potential scheme for youths and kids to help empower them, so they can equip themselves in situations similar to that - [to have] a bit more self-respect, know how to carry themselves and not deal with it in a violent or aggressive manner."

The actor added that he hopes the storyline will help to establish Ray as a more well-rounded character.

He said: "It's about levels. There's different sides to every individual. It's nice that EastEnders have given me the opportunity to allow Ray to show the other sides. It just shows versatility."

----------

Dutchgirl (14-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has admitted that he would not rule out an infidelity storyline for his character Ray Dixon.

Ray was one of five initial suspects named in Kat Moon's affair mystery earlier this year, but he was eliminated from the story after a few weeks.

Despite Ray being innocent this time, Venn told OK Extra that he wouldn't be surprised if the Queen Vic's chef cheated on girlfriend Kim Fox (Tameka Empson) in the future.

Venn commented: "He could so be that guy. Ray's a cheeky chappie and he's very red-blooded. He loves the ladies, so he could stray."

The actor added that he would be interested to see Ray's relationship with Kim become more serious in future storylines.

He said: "I'd like to see more vulnerability from Kim and their relationship moving forward. It would be great to see them start a family. I'd like to see Ray on bended knee proposing. 

"I think it would be good for the relationship to really flesh it out. I think that will be extremely interesting."

Venn joined EastEnders last November and made his first appearance as Ray in January.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has joked that Kim Fox may put his character Ray Dixon in a headlock as punishment for cheating on her.

Last week, pictures were released showing Ray sharing a shock kiss with Kim's sister Denise, although it is currently unclear whether things will go any further between them.

Viewers will see the romantic encounter in early January as Ray comforts Denise (Diane Parish) when she is feeling lonely.

Speaking about the storyline for the first time, Venn told Digital Spy: "Obviously it's about layers and showing the different sides of my character, so for me, this is a wonderful challenge. As an actor, I love challenges so I'm looking forward to seeing how this storyline develops.

"I think Kim would be quite peeved if she found out! Kim can be quite ruthless and she has the infamous headlock, so I have a feeling Ray is going to be experiencing some of that."

Asked whether Ray will ever be capable of settling down with one woman, Venn replied: "Absolutely. Ray has the potential to settle down with one woman, but he is a young, red-blooded male with the tendency to have a wandering eye. 

"I believe there will be a ray of light at the end of the tunnel when it comes to the relationship between him and Kim."

Discussing his future at EastEnders, he continued: "I love working on the show. It has such a wonderful atmosphere and it's a very family orientated show, on the inside and outside. I would love to explore the darker side of Ray, so I am looking forward to the future."

Venn spoke to Digital Spy after taking part in a William Hill charity football match to raise money for Project Africa. Fellow EastEnders stars Adam Woodyatt (Ian Beale), Tony Discipline (Tyler Moon) and Matt Lapinskas (Anthony Moon) were also supporting the cause.

Of his involvement, Venn explained: "Well, I guess there is a slight bias because both my parents are Nigerian. So of course I feel a bit of harsh reality to do it - it's close to my heart.

"I'd say I'm quite competent on the field. I consider myself to be an efficient athlete considering my advancing years! For those who weren't able to attend the match, there's a website you can go to - williamhillprojectafrica.org/ - to make donations. No matter how small, every little bit helps and is greatly appreciated."

The William Hill Foundation Cup took place to raise money for Project Africa, an initiative to help the Island School in Kenya improve their educational facilities. For more information or to donate visit williamhillprojectafrica.org/. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2ErR8DU2A

----------


## Perdita

Chucky Venn has been written out of the soap.

The actor has been appearing as Ray Dixon on the BBC One show since early 2012.

Ray, who is the real dad of Morgan Butcher and ex-boyfriend of Kim Fox (Tameka Empson), will say goodbye to Albert Square in scenes due to air in June.

In a statement released to Digital Spy this morning (April 16), Venn commented: "Working on EastEnders has been one of my career highlights and an invaluable experience. 

"I couldn't have asked for a better team to work with and have found a life-long friend in my on-screen partner Tameka. I want to thank everyone who supported me on the show."

Ray's exit storyline will reportedly see him move away from Walford to be closer to his daughter Sasha when her mother becomes unwell.

An EastEnders source told Inside Soap: "The door will be left open for Ray. Chucky has been a great cast member and a pleasure to work with.

"Ray's always going to be connected to Walford while Morgan is there - and who knows, he may pay his little lad a visit one day in the future."

Ray's storylines have mostly revolved around his connection to the Butcher family and his romance with Kim.

He was also in the frame in the mystery of Kat Moon's secret lover last summer.

----------

tammyy2j (16-04-2013)

----------


## Timalay

No real huge loss tbh.

----------

lizann (16-04-2013), Perdita (16-04-2013), tammyy2j (16-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

i thought he was going to be put back with bianca but as said above no loss

----------


## Perdita

Chucky Venn has revealed his exit from EastEnders was a "mutual decision".

The actor, who has played Ray Dixon since early 2012, is due to appear on screen for the last time his month.

Speaking to Overground, Venn said he agreed with producers that Ray's character may have reached the right time to leave the soap.

"In some ways, it was a mutual decision," Venn explained.

"Easties thought they couldn't further develop the story of Ray, but equally I felt that I featured on the show for a healthy amount of time and now it's time for me to move on."

Venn is planning a joint 40th birthday and EastEnders leaving party in June, as a way of celebrating the "landmark" birthday and thanking his family, friends and supporters.

He is currently working on producing a pilot show and running Manchester-based acting academy, Star Reach Academy.

Venn said: "We'll also be launching the academy in London very soon. Plus I'm in negotiations regarding potential projects in the States, so it's busy times!"

He added: "My Easties exit is work I'm proud of. Don't miss my two penultimate episodes in late May and early June."

----------

